# Satellite Radio Steals Show at CES



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Satellite radio took the spotlight during the first days of CES, taking place this week in Las Vegas:

*Delphi said it won a substantial portion of the satellite receiver business for Hyundai Motor America, company officials announced at CES. As part of the deal, Delphi will supply XM capable receivers for the Hyundai Santa Fe, Azera and Elantra. Hyundai is the first automaker to add standard satellite radio to its full vehicle lineup.

*XM and Samsung introduced a line of portable audio models that combine the content and capabilities of XM and a MP3 player. The converged solution delivers XM's 160 channels and the ability to store and play MP3 files.

*Eton Corporation, a design-driven leader in radio and portable audio products, announced a partnership with Sirius to bring its SiriusConnect home technology to the Eton and Porsche Design by Eton radio lines. Eton customers can access AM/FM, shortwave, and Sirius with its product.

Watch SkyRETAILER this week for news from 2006 CES: http://www.skyretailer.com.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm still waiting for a plug and play offering that plays BOTH Sirius and XM. I'll buy one the day they go on sale when that happens!


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> I'm still waiting for a plug and play offering that plays BOTH Sirius and XM. I'll buy one the day they go on sale when that happens!


I don't think that will ever happen. Both systems use propritery technology, and the receivers are subsidized by the systems for which they are sold.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

At best you have aftermarket head units that will take either an XM or Sirius tuner module. I *think* there's one that will take both at once but you'd need two antennas, etc.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

TWICE had an article about 3rd generation chips that could handle both last January, but then I never heard another thing mentioned.

The problem will be served long term whenever I get my next car I'm assuming. I'll get the XM or Sirius radio that comes with my next car and then add a plug and play unit from the other guy. I was just just looking for something sooner.

This is nuts. I have HBO, Showtime, Starz, AND Cinemax. Why can't I have both sat radio services easily? I know they are both programmers AND distributors, but they are leaving a lot of potential subscribers on the table here....


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i love my xm i should have gotten it sooner


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Long live Sirius and Radio Margaritaville


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

dpd146 said:


> Long live Sirius and Radio Margaritaville


hey no need to bash xm many of us are fans of both


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kc1ih said:


> I don't think that will ever happen. Both systems use propritery technology, and the receivers are subsidized by the systems for which they are sold.


There is enormous pressure to build a generic receiver; especially from the XM crowd. For every auto manufacturer that XM brags about, Sirius has five. Having a generic receiver would open a whole lot of doors.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Harsh: VERY untrue.

XM has GM, Hyundai, Honda, and factory installed Toyota.
Sirius as Ford, Daimler-Chrysler, afermarket (add-on) Toyotas.

Nissan seems to be going both ways.

Sirius may release 5 PR statements about every partnership to XM's one, though. I can't count the number of times that I've heard about the Toyota aftermarket deal.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I asked about this (combo chips) at the CES Show. The only answer that I got is that it is "being worked on". They would give no indication of a timetable.


----------

